# New Blog!



## aweber2 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys I just started a new blog and I am looking for some feed back. Thanks for looking! http://blog.aweberphoto.com


----------



## aweber2 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey! My name is Andrew Weber I am a freelance Sports Photographer in Toledo, Ohio and I am just starting to blog about my recent photo shoots on my blog. Http://blog.aweberphoto.com I am looking for some feedback thanks!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome to the site, 

the best way to get feed back is to post your pictures on here and give feedback to others 

When making a thread on here for feedback number your photos, dont post too many at a time and try to keep the longest side less than 800pxl

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Puscas (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome.
Rachelsne is right. And please don't post the same post in diff threads. 








pascal


----------



## Snyder (Jul 28, 2008)

you posted this in the wrong section...


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2008)

Threads merged and moved.


----------

